# Neue Schule Tranz Angled Lozenge Baucher / Hanging cheek



## Brambridge04 (27 February 2012)

Opinions please.

Are they worth the extra money?

I have a big chunky NF mare, (everyone is convinced she is a welsh D) with a large fleshy mouth, so looking at the thinner 14mm mouth piece. 

Currently in a full cheek, single jointed sweet iron snaffle. But feel, as her schooling is progressing, that she needs something different.

It doesnt seem to suit her any more, she is very quiet in the mouth, but when schooling she seems fussy in this now...teeth, back saddle checked.


----------



## Carefreegirl (27 February 2012)

I have one in my fussy TB purely based on advice given to me on here and it's been a godsend. She's much more settled in the mouth and always has a nice foamy mouth. I'm so pleased with it that I bought a NS Pelham for her show bridle. I got both of mine off eBay for less than half what they cost new.


----------



## acw295 (27 February 2012)

I've just got one for my Welsh D, only tried once so too soon to tell yet!

Trying to find something dressage legal that she likes as much as her pelham. Will report back as have first lesson with it tomorrow night.

If I were you I'd try a cheap double jointed snaffle first as that might solve your issue for less money, few ponies suit single joints IME so a move to a french link might be all you need


----------



## Fauvea (27 February 2012)

Just put my mare in a Tranz angled Lozenge D ring and it makes a lot of difference (she is very sensitive in the mouth and always tended to be behind or above the bit in her straight bar Happy Mouth). It's a Sprenger, not NS, but went for it because it was a 14 mm instead of 16 mm for NS, upon advice of my dressage trainer. But she said both brands are equally good.
If you go for a French link, check that the central part lays flat in the mouth and not upright because if upright it is quite severe.


----------



## PennyJ (27 February 2012)

My foresters absolutely love their NS tranz angled bits!  So do all the other foresters I know who have them, which is increasing all the time.  I would definitely recommend them.  So much so, I am gradually selling off the extensive collection I had acquired over the years of various other bits that I now consider surplus to requirements.    IMO well worth the money!


----------



## scrunchie (27 February 2012)

Fauvea said:



			If you go for a French link, check that the central part lays flat in the mouth and not upright because if upright it is quite severe.
		
Click to expand...

That would be a Dr Bristol then not a French link. Dr Bristols' are designed so that the link digs into the tongue, French links always lie flat. They look very similar though.


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (27 February 2012)

I went from a single jointed eggbutt snaffle, to a loose ring neue schule tranz angled bit. The transformation was instant, he would no longer lean on my hands!! 
Im not looking to upgrade to the same bit, but with a Beval rather then the loose ring as this will apply a small bit of poll pressure that i need! worth every penny!


----------



## Jesstickle (27 February 2012)

I went from a loose ring french link to a normal french link hanging cheek and that did the trick for me. Why not try the cheaper option first if you aren't sure? Or hire from a bit bank?


----------



## Brambridge04 (28 February 2012)

Woohooo

exact model make and size i needed.... on ebay.... I won it! for £23.76!


----------



## sjp1 (28 February 2012)

My appy has a huge tongue and low palate.  HATED the NS tranz angled lozenge baucher, but I think he is in the minority because a lot seem to like it.

Good luck, bitting is a minefield!


----------



## Jesstickle (28 February 2012)

Brambridge04 said:



			Woohooo

exact model make and size i needed.... on ebay.... I won it! for £23.76!
		
Click to expand...

Good work! I never find these bargains on ebay. I must be cursed!


----------



## Brambridge04 (28 February 2012)

Jess, i never normally do! or i miss out!

Seller had put in description, that a picture wouldnt upload, but could email on request, so clearly not many people bothered to look, i did, she sent me pics to show condition and make etc, and the auction finished at 7am on a tuesday!? so not many people to bid against. 

I'd definately always look if no pics now!


----------



## nuttychestnuthorse (28 February 2012)

Damn you!!!! Lol I didn't look at that one!!! I'm bidding on another at the minute a 5.5 tho might be a little too big :/


----------



## Brambridge04 (28 February 2012)

nuttychestnuthorse said:



			Damn you!!!! Lol I didn't look at that one!!! I'm bidding on another at the minute a 5.5 tho might be a little too big :/
		
Click to expand...

I spoke to Neue Schule, and they recommend you go up 1/4 of a size for the lozenge bit, as it sits a bit differently and takes up more space length ways, if that makes sense or helps at all!?

Yes i didnt look at first, but then saw it with 14hrs left, and no bids and thought i may aswell email!


----------



## nuttychestnuthorse (28 February 2012)

Brambridge04 yes that is helpful thank you, have been reading about them lately, have a normal hanging cheek atm


----------



## nuttychestnuthorse (28 February 2012)

Stupid phone! * which she accepts great but is still very mouthy n not alway accepting my hand-contact so hopefully a ns may help


----------



## Brambridge04 (28 February 2012)

I brought a 5.5, although my mare is usually a 5.25, on their recommendation, we should compare differences and notes in a couple of weeks x


----------



## nuttychestnuthorse (28 February 2012)

Yes def, fingers crossed il win it!! X


----------



## Brambridge04 (1 March 2012)

Did u win it??

Mine arrived today, seriously impressed! x


----------



## CrazyMare (1 March 2012)

All of mine have NS bits, very good!!!


----------



## acw295 (2 March 2012)

Used mine 3 times now, once in a lesson - pony seems very relaxed in it - we even managed a bit of a wet mouth which has never happend in any other snaffle. Much more consistent contact and able to take more of a feel without evasion.

It's not transformed her into a dressage pony by any means - but big improvement so far, so rather optimisitic


----------



## nuttychestnuthorse (2 March 2012)

Not yet!! Couple more days left, I'm bidding on 2 different ones which finish an hour apart from each other!! So fingers crossed x


----------



## nuttychestnuthorse (4 March 2012)

Brambridge04. Have won one!!!! Saved myself 29quid  will let you know what I think. How's yours goin?? X


----------



## ldlp111 (12 January 2013)

Just bumping this, would be good to know how you are getting on 
Am thinking of trying the tranz angled lozenge baucher (hanging cheek one) but lady I spoke didn't say about trying next size up she said they are supposed to be snug fit?  so not sure whether to try same size as I have now 5.5 or go for 5.75


----------

